# Bought a faulty SSD from OnlySSD.com



## mikael_schiffer (Oct 17, 2019)

EDIT: *PrimABGB have accepted the return of the faulty SSD.*

*i.ibb.co/Mgq6BLR/123213.jpg

*i.ibb.co/4d80RKS/ssd-overheat.jpg


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 17, 2019)

I think the drive itself is bad or the temps showing weird readings.
Ask primeabgb but I dont think they will respond because I just bought my new PC which was ordered on Sep,30th and paid on the same day but in spite of repeated mails they sent me the remaining components on 16th,Oct.
Really primeabgb used to a great online store but its ruined or ruining itself now.

Check with Adata Diagnostics once. RMA it if possible.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Oct 17, 2019)

Diagnostics shows that its working fine


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 17, 2019)

mikael_schiffer said:


> Diagnostics shows that its working fine


If the drive is working fine but SSD Toolbox is reporting bad temps the ignore it but if the SSD itself isnt working or responding well then you need to RMA it asap.
Check my Intel Tool Box once, everything is fine right.

Check the serial numbers of both of our drives
I think primeabgb is doing a SCAM.
Cheap chinese drives rebranded as ADATA then its really bad situation because even ADATA also will not accept it citing counterfeit drive.
*i.imgur.com/oihhaev.png

PS: Wait for the other senior members to respond and do as they say.

*i.imgur.com/L0AMYlN.png

*i.imgur.com/dJQNm0m.png


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 17, 2019)

You should have asked in the forum before buying because SX6000 series has a poor quality/performance,you should have bought SX8200.It is not a scam(well may be if you consider primeabgb still selling this old poor outdated series). Also you don't ask primeabgb for its support,you have to go/send it to adata rma centre.Also once you get a replaced piece,I suggest to immediately sell it on olx/erodov/techenclave & buy SX8200(or even intel 660p).


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Oct 18, 2019)

i requested an RMA from ADATA... so far no replies from them. The serial number is legit though.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 18, 2019)

mikael_schiffer said:


> i requested an RMA from ADATA... so far no replies from them. The serial number is legit though.


I also doubt the availability of this SX6000 series now,they will have to give you a newer model if they cannot find same model for replacement.

Btw the high temps is a known issue with SX6000 series so as long as it is working I doubt adata approving rma solely for this reason.Better check why ssd utilization is hitting 100% & focus on that(in task manager processes see which are responsible for creating such high disk usage).


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 18, 2019)

mikael_schiffer said:


> i requested an RMA from ADATA... so far no replies from them. The serial number is legit though.


Good then but ADATA higher end drives are good so I went with Intel SSD.


----------



## billubakra (Oct 18, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> If the drive is working fine but SSD Toolbox is reporting bad temps the ignore it but if the SSD itself isnt working or responding well then you need to RMA it asap.
> Check my Intel Tool Box once, everything is fine right.
> 
> Check the serial numbers of both of our drives
> ...


Which drive is that & sn is similar. Am I missing something?


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Oct 18, 2019)

This is the reply i got from ADATA
_Dear Customer,
Thanks for supporting ADATA product.
ADATA offers Carry-In services to its customer in India. Customers are requested to visit the service centre to claim the replacement within warranty period.
If the product you are using is not working then please visit our service centre. 
Request to go through the below given link to find out the nearest service centre in your location.
ADATA Consumer
Feel free to revert in case any further assistance required.
Regards
ADATA Service Team
_
The closest service centre for me is in  Guwahati, Assam, thats  1-2 day journey by car. They dont accept RMA through mail our courier. So basically i have to go to another State to get RMA.
Guess this SSD is a  dud for me. What a waste of Rs 6,000
Guys, never cheap out on computer components. I was tempted by a 512GB NvME SSD for Rs6000... and being a long time customer of Adata i had full trust in it.

Edit. btw, just ran some benchmarks, and even a game. The SSD is running smooth. As good as new!
I guess the problem with the SSD is that it cant be used for a long continuous period of time. 
I'm gonna play Rage2 on this SSD. Lets see how many hours it can manage till it dies again.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Oct 18, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> Good then but ADATA higher end drives are good so I went with Intel SSD.


dude, i just realized, we have been in this forum for *15 frigging years*. wtfff. Is there a way to see our first posts?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 18, 2019)

mikael_schiffer said:


> The closest service centre for me is in Guwahati, Assam, thats 1-2 day journey by car. They dont accept RMA through mail our courier. So basically i have to go to another State to get RMA.


You can courier it to some friend/relative there who can do the rma & then courier you back the replacement piece(but I doubt they will replace as there seems to be nothing wrong with your ssd except getting too hot resulting in thermal throttling which is a known issue with sx6000 series & not exactly a problem as ssd will still work albeit slow).



mikael_schiffer said:


> Is there a way to see our first posts?


It's a tedious process,go to your profile/hover the mouse pointer over your username & select "your content". You will see your latest posts categorized in 10 pages of results,go to 10th page & at the bottom click on older messages.Keep repeating this until you reach the last page after which there will be no older messages link at bottom of the page.


----------



## cute.bandar (Oct 18, 2019)

> The closest service centre for me is in Guwahati, Assam, thats 1-2 day journey by car. They dont accept RMA through mail our courier. So basically i have to go to another State to get RMA.
> Guess this SSD is a dud for me. What a waste of Rs 6,000


If you can ship to delhi, then I can get it RMA'ed and shipped back to you. Service center in nehru place is fairly accessible to me. As is the courier.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 18, 2019)

cute.bandar said:


> If you can ship to delhi, then I can get it RMA'ed and shipped back to you. Service center in nehru place is fairly accessible to me. As is the courier.


Model Citizen of TDF


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Oct 24, 2019)

cute.bandar said:


> If you can ship to delhi, then I can get it RMA'ed and shipped back to you. Service center in nehru place is fairly accessible to me. As is the courier.


bro, can u send me your whatsapp number by PM.


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 24, 2019)

mikael_schiffer said:


> bro, can u send me your whatsapp number. Or u can whatsapp me at xxxxxxxxxxxx .


Hi!  Don't post your number like this on a public forum! Just send him a PM.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Nov 6, 2019)

Looking at the  temperature reading, it seems that the temperature sensor on your SSD is faulty, but the drive is good. The sensor is passing faulty reading due to which drive is being shut down as a safety measure.
Try utilizing the drive at 100% for some time and check this yourself by lightly placing your hand on the SSD (make sure you dont have any static charge on yourself first).  if there is a significant heat, then the drive might be faulty.

If RMA is not possible (btw I appreciate the helping gesture shown by @cute.bandar), maybe you can google if it is possible to disable the temperature sensor permanently.  Don't quote me on this though. At least it would be better than not using the drive at all.

EDIT: Websites like Amazon, Flipkart do provide 10 day free replacement on every electronic item they sell. I didn't know that sellers like primeabgb don't provide the same. In that case, it is highly risky to buy any components from such websites.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 6, 2019)

Randy_Marsh said:


> Looking at the temperature reading, it seems that the temperature sensor on your SSD is faulty, but the drive is good. The sensor is passing faulty reading due to which drive is being shut down as a safety measure.


Temp sensor(whether here or in other pc parts) has nothing to do with functioning of the hardware,these sensors are meant for user who may use software to obtain readings from these sensor.Shutdown temps are determined by hardware sensors different from these "user accessible sensors". SX6000 series is known to suffer from high temps & is the reason why it has poor reviews on major global shopping sites/tech forums.



Randy_Marsh said:


> EDIT: Websites like Amazon, Flipkart do provide 10 day free replacement on every electronic item they sell. I didn't know that sellers like primeabgb don't provide the same. In that case, it is highly risky to buy any components from such websites.


No,it is not.Amazon/flipkart are exceptions,not rules. In case you don't know,primeabgb/mdcomputers/vedant/theitdepot are also authorized distributors of many pc parts brands in India so buying from them is no different than buying from an authorized showroom. Btw some of them(at least mdcomputers & vedant,other 2 also have something similar but not sure as wording of their return policy is a bit confusing but primeabgb support is usually better than theitdepot) do provide a similar replacement policy where if you inform them within 2-3 days of delivery then you just need to send the product back at your own cost & if it is found faulty(not the case here) then they will give you the option of replacement or refund.


----------



## cute.bandar (Nov 6, 2019)

OP told me that, primeabgb had agreed to take the drive back OP


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Nov 7, 2019)

cute.bandar said:


> OP told me that, primeabgb had agreed to take the drive back OP



Indeed a good deed from primeabgb's end.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Nov 17, 2019)

Randy_Marsh said:


> Indeed a good deed from primeabgb's end.


yes, it was surprising, even though their website clearly says that they dont do RMA


----------



## topgear (Nov 21, 2019)

I think they do it on case to case basis as they are not anything like amazon, flipkart so they are not rigid about policies. But FK, amazon will also do exceptional things - like I returned a faulty Steelseries siberai to FK after a couple of months as I was unable to contact service center - FK refunded the full amount. Amazon once replaced a strontium microSD card ( used it for couple of months ) even though that time they had their 10 day replacement condition in place.


----------

